# She is done. Is it really over



## sleepless (Oct 13, 2008)

We have been married for 20 years. My wife had left me four years ago' She was having a affiar and was drinking. I havn't had a drink since she told me that she was leaving the first time (four years ago).
After counsling we managed the past four years (counsling stop when we missed an apontment, misunderstanding on time). We felt that we would be fine . Things where great for while it seemed. I have never realy trusted her . And we do not comunicate. Three days ago she and kids moved out. I don't doubt that she loves me. And I feel with counsel we could be happy together again. But she says that she is done. Does this mean that is no hope for us?


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

sleepless said:


> I have never realy trusted her . And we do not comunicate. Three days ago she and kids moved out. I don't doubt that she loves me. And I feel with counsel we could be happy together again. But she says that she is done. Does this mean that is no hope for us?


trust...communicate... those two words jump up at me from this post...

then you say "i don't doubt that she loves me." well if you don't doubt that part...start communicating...ask her "is there no hope for us?" because without more info, i'd say...well, there's always hope...winston churchill "never never never give up"


----------

